# [EVDL] Drove the Chevy Volt yesterday - I like it



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It sounds like it is very nicely engineered, from this review - alot more
details than I'd heard before.... from everything I have heard, he EV1 was
quite advanced for it's time as well though.... so the engineering is not
the argument against it. Why you would buy a car that the manufacturer
might recall and destroy, is the question.

Z



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The following was an email written to Mark Hanson by Lawson Huntley,
> > telling of a test drive in the Chevy Volt.
> ...


----------

